# XP Desktop Themes



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Microsoft released new desktop themes for free on the Microsoft Download Center. Each desktop theme comes with wallpaper, cursors, icons, sounds, and a screensaver. 


Microsoft Egypt Nile Theme
 Microsoft Nature Theme 1 Animal
Microsoft Nature Theme 2
New Zealand Bliss Desktop Backgrounds for Windows
Microsoft Thème Québec
Microsoft Historical Monuments

Download the desktop theme file, double-click the file and follow the instructions to complete the installation.

( Windows XP Home and Windows XP Professional )


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

www.animetheme.com is also a good resource for Final Fantasy and anime desktops.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

"Validation Required"

What a clever way for MS to gather information on your copy of XP. I wonder what will happen if your version fails the validation check? Instant disable? 

Once past the check, I looked at the New Zealand pics; the kindest thing I can say is they're: unremarkable. The compositions are amateurish. The lighting is, well... amateurish. It looks as if MS NZ sent a junior staffer out and said spend a day and take some shots. You’d think they could afford to hire a professional for a day. 

But, thanks anyway TJ. I'm always looking for nice images for my desktop. 

Here's one I use frequently: NASA LINK


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what i'm really interested in is being able to have more than blue, sliver, and green for the xp style start bar. i know i can goto classic view and make it what ever color i want, but i want the bubble eye candy that the xp style has, only in black, red, yellow, orange, brown, white, and purple, as well as green, blue, and silver. i like being able to have my start bar match my desktop, and hate being limited to just three shades. anyone know of mods to allow me to do this, or do i just have to wait till vista comes out next decade.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Have you looked at this, would it help you
http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

WindowBlinds has even been used in movies. I ran it for a while but didn't like the performance hit...


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

My favorite thing to do is patch the .dll, here, then find themes at deviantArt.

But my favorite is BBLean


----------

